# Allit Modular Storage from Lee Valley a Dream Organizer



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the ability to take the smaller containers out, but the cost of these is crazy. I have been using clear platic cases from Flambeau that are sold in sporting goods stores for fishing. They are around $6 each, have repositional dividers, and provide rust protection as they are treated with Zerust.

I am sure these are nice, but for one of these Allit cases, I could buy 8 of the Flambeau cases.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Doesn't Stanley have a full line, various sizes, of the same type of containers selling a Lowes? Even some of the smaller sizes at Home Depot?

I purchased six or seven of the big ones and was upset that each cost about $23 each. The Lee Valley ones are way overpriced! Shame, I like Lee Valley, but they missed the boat on this one. All things German/Austrian are not perfect, but are always expensive!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I found something almost exactly the same at Home Depot, save the smaller sections do not remove. I think I paid about $12 or $14 apiece for them. And my insert boxes have rounded bottoms so things cannot get caught in the corners of the containers. Mine also have handles and locks to keep the clear top from coming open.
Also, as Tim said there are multiple fishing systems tackle boxes that will do almost the same thing, for a lot less money.

These are nice, but too pricey for me. They do look good, though. Enjoy!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

These manufacturers are really getting out of hand with their product pricing. It seems no matter what the product is or for what trade, discipline, sport, etc. etc. the prices they ask are getting out of hand. It's crazy.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Plano tackle boxes. All kinds of size and configuration options.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Often at LV y ou get what you pay for. Having held these in my hands in the store, THe build and quality felt far superior to any other product like it I had felt, including the stanleys and any tackle box. That plastic is simply thicker and more durable. I didnt buy a set, but I would. Super high quality.

Thanks for the review


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

The Box Whisperer, Have you checked out the Staney Max container at Lowes?

I feel it is larger than the biggest (pictured) one offered by Lee Valley. The Stanley Max wall thickness is extreme. The container bottom part is made out of ABS. I don't know for sure which plastic is used for the clear top. I'll guess it is crystal PS. By the looks of the Lee Valley large conatiner, the materials used are the same. I have not touched the Lee Valley container personally, but I am a plastics expert. The Stanley Max also has metal hinges. It is one tuff mother! Plus, now I like the price over what else seems available.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

The Box Whisperer, I have got to make some corrections:

The case I'm refering to is the Stanley Fat Max. It is over 80mm or 4 inches deep! 14"X19" overall The wall thickness of all parts are approximately a minimum 27.6 mil

The case consists of a polycarbonate clear top and a block copolymer P/P (high impact grade) black bottom. The removable yellow bins are also P/P and consist of at least two sizes.

This case sells for, in USA, for less than $24.00.

The case was made in Israel.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

First off, thanks for the review. I'm always on the lookout for part organizers, and when I saw this review, I thought these would be the cat's meow. I then went to LV via your link and was surprised that the price tag for these organizers. I just could not afford that cost…

I've standardized on two different ones in my shop, the Stanley and the Husky model. Reasonable priced, and work great.

-Dave


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

REL, thanks for the tip, I dont think Ive seen that unit, plastic like that I would remember. Im also in Canada (eh) so we dont get as much cool stuff as you guys do. I will for sure keep my eye out for the unit. Another part of the reason to post in in the first place was to thank the reviewer. There are not a ton of reviews on here so it was nice to see, and it seemed to me a bunch of guys were knocking it. I have some Bessy clamps I need to review this week myself…


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It's nice to hear what people say and think about products for sale. To purchase is up to each of us, but knowing a little about the product never hurts.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

There's another similar option available at Home Depot from DeWalt:

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hand-tools-storage-and-work-support-organizers-dwst14825.aspx

$20 each. Taller than the "deep pro" version of the Allit. Opens from the front with a single lid instead of the split design. There are also latches to lock a couple of them together for carrying. The only thing I don't like about the carry latches is that you do have to unlatch them to get to your bottom drawer.

Dewalt's been coming up with some nice storage gear lately - if you expect your tool storage to get a little roughed up, I'd take their ToughSystem boxes in a heartbeat over Systainers, for instance.


----------

